# Exhaust help please



## Pudrox87 (Sep 6, 2019)

Hi all.
I live in the UK and have the Cruze 1.7 ltz diesel 2012.
I need to find a mid section and back box to replace as it is corroded.
I have searched everywhere on Google and local parts suppliers and I can't find anything for my car. I can find for petrol 1.6 etc.
Anyone know how I might find the parts or any other way please.

Thanks Scott


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

Can you post some pictures?

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

